
Duchamps Urinal: How the liberal West is dismantling itself - chippy
https://unherd.com/2018/11/how-duchamps-urinal-embodies-the-liberal-west/
======
bediger4000
Dude, "Fountain" was rejected from a show 101 years ago. It's a little long
for that to be a proximal cause of self-dismantling.

Also, you just never know. The ordinary, "common sense" things done in
Afghanistan didn't really work, why not try a few offbeat things? It's not
like the DoD is auditable anyway. Have a little fun! Live a little! Make
jokes!

